# hamachi problem



## mdrab (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello!

I have a question concerning hamachi. Me and my friend are trying to play AOE2 conquerors and we have set up a hamachi connection. We can easily chat through hamachi chat and when I ping him I have a very good ping of 6 ms. But when he tries to ping me, his request is always timed out. We are both doing this with firewall off and as I said, with a chance of chatting. When I create a multiplayer game in Age of Empires 2, he is unable to join.

Please help!

Greetings from Slovenia.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Ports need to be open for AOE. What is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## mdrab (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok...Motorola VIP-1510.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Go to start>all programs>accessories>run. Type *cmd*, then in the command prompt *ipconfig*. Take note of the IP address that is listed, then go to www.portforward.com and check the external IP address that is listed there. Are they the same or different? If different, try putting the default gateway from ipconfig in the web browser, and hit enter. Does it take you to a configuration page?


----------



## mdrab (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok. My external IP is 89.212.176.254...

When I go to cmd.exe, I get the attached window. I guess that by default gateway you mean the 192.168.123.254.

They do not match, so I put it in my browser and the first three hits were these: (I am not really sure what you mean by the configuration page) 

http://www.usr.com/support/8000a/8000a-online-manual/two.html

http://www.bugmenot.com/view/192.168.123.254

http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread20228.html#


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

That's what the default gateway address took you to? I don't know if you did, but leave off the "http" and "www" for putting the address in the web browser.


----------



## mdrab (Jun 27, 2009)

ok so after a long pause, finally, here is the address the url takes me to:

http://192.168.123.254/

it is a valid internet page, can you see it the same way that i can?


----------



## mdrab (Jun 27, 2009)

so yes, i guess this is precisely the configuration page you were talking about. Now what?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It does not load for me.
The VIP-1510 is an IPTV device. Do you use another device for Internet? If so, what is the make and model of it?


----------



## mdrab (Jun 27, 2009)

So I am really a noob in these matters, I have never played much games in my life and do not have an interest in them...Yes, it is an IPTV device, but that precisely is the thing that ensures the wi-fi network. There are no cables, I think that there is no other thing (and I am sorry for erring before, thinking, it was a router)...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Since your IP from ipconfig is different than the website, there is NAT somewhere in your Internet setup. If you don't have a seperate router or modem, then there is NAT somewhere from where the Wifi "base" is. What type of location are you in, a house, apartment, dorm?


----------



## mdrab (Jun 27, 2009)

I am in an apartment.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

That may be the problem.
There may be a NAT device that they have, and that device may be what is blocking the ports, or some other security they may have. My next suggestion would be to contact the help desk or network technician there to see if they block ports.


----------



## mdrab (Jun 27, 2009)

So I have found the router in the shoe drawer in the hall. The make and model: Level One WBR-3406TX. I have gone to portforward.com, and have looked for AOE2. They require me to enter a static IP address. Is that the default gateway ip, we were talking about in the first few posts of this thread?


----------



## mdrab (Jun 27, 2009)

I have played with this a little longer and finally have set up a static ip address. I was following the instructions on the screen. I was just curious about the password needed for logging in to my router configuration page. The site said that the default password was admin, but that does not work for me. I get the response: Incorrect password. Where and how can I obtain this password, do you have any idea? Thank you.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Now were're getting somewhere, a few posts ago I was completely confused about your setup.:smile:

The static IP will need to be your computer's IP address, but you will need to pick an IP address such that only the last octet is different from the router. According to this guide, both the username and password should be admin. If that does not work, then the router will need to be reset to factory default settings.


----------



## mdrab (Jun 27, 2009)

I finally understand.

So the static IP I have to forward to is the one that you required me to enter into my url, the only difference being that the last octet is different?

So, for example, if this is the IP that takes me to the configuration page, say:

123.456.789.012

then the STATIC IP that I have to forward to should look like this, say:

123.456.789.013?

And yes, I know how to reset the router back to default factory settings and will do it as soon as I get back to my girlfriends place. I think this should do it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, that would be correct for the static IP.


----------



## mdrab (Jun 27, 2009)

I have now successfully forwarded the ports for AOE2 as well as for Hamachi and I still get the "request timed out" message when I try to ping my friend on hamachi...What have I done wrong?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try downloading and installing the PF port checker to see if it reads the ports as open.


----------

